# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Nje faqe per dietat

## driniluka

Doni te humbni kile per nje jave? Atehere vizitoni Dietat.Info. Nje faqe e dedikuar vetem dietave. Për me shumë vizitoni edhe kategorinë dieta 1 javore

----------

aimilius (14-11-2018)

----------


## aimilius

> Doni te humbni kile per nje jave? Atehere vizitoni Dietat.Info. Nje faqe e dedikuar vetem dietave. Për me shumë vizitoni edhe kategorinë dieta 1 javore


Po ndonjë dietë për të shtuar në peshë keni mo, apo të gjitha për të humbur.

----------

driniluka (15-11-2018),*Neteorm* (14-11-2018)

----------


## Neteorm

Hahahaha...

----------


## driniluka

> Po ndonjë dietë për të shtuar në peshë keni mo, apo të gjitha për të humbur.


Shefat nuk kanë nevojë të shtojnë kile, pasi peshon fjala e tyre.

----------

